# Brewers yeast possibly causes bloating?



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

I came across a few articles that say that brewers yeast can lead to bloat. Is this true? I've never heard this before.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

That is news to me too. Can you post the link to the articles?


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

I wish I could but I'm on my phone internet, not my desktop. If you google 'brewers yeast bloat' you should find some of the articles.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

http://www.showzymes.com/prevention.htm


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for that link. So, Brewers Yeast should be avoided is what I'm gathering from this information.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you for the link. It reads nicely, but unfortunately, there is no identification of the "animal health nutritionists" nor is there any link to any studies by universities or other organizations/hospitals.

My personal view is there is not enough good data here to make a judgement.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Brewer's yeast can cause bloating from what I gather, but that doesn't explain why a dog can tolerate it for *years* and then suddenly bloat, or why so many dogs can tolerate it without any problem. The idea that bloat is triggered by some one food, or a couple of foods, I believe, is simplistic.

Brewer's yeast is very nutritious, and found in so many different things, so it's not easy to avoid. However, if you have a dog that is yeasty (chronic yeasty ear infections, etc.), I would try to avoid it. If bloat is somehow connected to yeasty overgrowths, then that would make a good connection to the BY.

I gave Indy BY daily for years (in her mutlivitamin before I changd it recently), and she always does better with that one multi than any others. Max, can't have BY because of his ears.


----------

